# Kayaking from the Beach



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, before I get too far in depth, my family will be at Miramar beach on the week of July 14th through the 21st. My son and I have spent many an hour in the kayak on swift rivers and rough lakes, but have never been in the Gulf before. Usually when we're on this trip we like to spend our early mornings fishing from the surf, but this year we are thinking about bringing our kayaks. Now keep in mind that these are the inexpensive WalMart brand yaks. The Lifetime Tamarack Angler 10' fishing kayak to be exact. They are sit-on-top yaks. 

So, here are my questions (I'll put them in number form...maybe you experts and answer in the same)"

1. Can we safely launch from the beach even though we will not be around any piers or rock jetties?

2. Without getting 'too' far from shore, will we even be able to catch anything, fishing this way?

3. Is there any reason it wouldn't be safe for us to fish like this even though we will have life jackets on?

4. If all else is okay, what types of fish might we be able to catch?

5. What else am I forgetting to ask?

I apologize for asking all these questions, but I've looked all over the web and have found absolutely nothing on these topics. Please advise. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

There should be tons and tons of info about rigs and what to fish for etc.....but to answer your questions,

1. Yes. Obviously use common sense and don't head out in terrible seas.Early in the am is usually calmer and better fishing. 

2. There will be plenty to catch. Spanish mackerel, Kingfish, bonita, etc etc...

3. It's fairly safe and currents aren't generally terrible. If you're going to go out a mile or two, buy you a handheld VHF radio and learn how to use it before you go. 

4. See number 2.

5. You have lots and lots of time to read and formulate more questions. Get on youtube. Watch videos that are based in pensacola like 30milesout, etc.... There's plenty of resources out there to lead ya in the right direction.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

animalspooker said:


> Ok, before I get too far in depth, my family will be at Miramar beach on the week of July 14th through the 21st. My son and I have spent many an hour in the kayak on swift rivers and rough lakes, but have never been in the Gulf before. Usually when we're on this trip we like to spend our early mornings fishing from the surf, but this year we are thinking about bringing our kayaks. Now keep in mind that these are the inexpensive WalMart brand yaks. The Lifetime Tamarack Angler 10' fishing kayak to be exact. They are sit-on-top yaks.
> 
> So, here are my questions (I'll put them in number form...maybe you experts and answer in the same)"
> 
> ...


1. For launching from surf, depends on surf conditions. Yellow or red flag, I wouldn't advise. 
2. Probably
3. Wave conditions. On a calm day, there should be little or no problems. 
4. Pompano, spanish mackerel, ladyfish, hardhead catfish, whiting
5. Just have to remember that kayaking in the surf is harder than kayaking on a lake, and different than kayaking in a river. Make sure you have all your fishing gear secured (tied down). 

I'm not an expert, but I have been kayaking in the Gulf since about 2001.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome guys. Thanks a lot. One other question, do we need to find a reef or some structure or is that not as important as I thought it was?


Also, why is it that one second I look at this post and there is a response from jeremyledford and the next time I look his post isn't there?


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

animalspooker said:


> Awesome guys. Thanks a lot. One other question, do we need to find a reef or some structure or is that not as important as I thought it was?
> 
> 
> Also, why is that one second I look at this post and there is a response from jeremyledford and the next time I look his post isn't there?


IDK, my post is still above as far as I can tell. If you want to fish for spanish and kingfish and troll for bonita etc you won't need to find a reef.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, its showing up now. IDK!

So, what if i want to catch something I can take home and feed the family with?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

animalspooker said:


> Yeah, its showing up now. IDK!
> 
> So, what if i want to catch something I can take home and feed the family with?


You can eat alot of the things that you will catch while beach yakking.
Kings, Spanish, Bluefish (bleck, but some eat them), Pompano, Whiting, etc.

Dont eat the hardhead catfish, and most will tell you not to eat Bonita. But there are quite a few "catch and cook" vids on Youtube where people eat them and say that they are fine. I'm gonna give it a shot on the next one that I catch.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Are pompano 'catchable' by kayak...in mid July?


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

animalspooker said:


> Are pompano 'catchable' by kayak...in mid July?


Occasionally. I've caught some in July, but never a keeper size.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, from all of your help, it seems that Kings and Spanish may be my best bet. Do you guys have any tips on the best way to catch them? Live bait...artificials? Troll....jigging?


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

animalspooker said:


> Well, from all of your help, it seems that Kings and Spanish may be my best bet. Do you guys have any tips on the best way to catch them? Live bait...artificials? Troll....jigging?


Troll duster rigs with frozen cigar minnows, unless you catch live with sabiki rigs. You can also use lipless crankbaits or small-lipped jerkbaits, like Yozuri. I keep a bucktail jig rigged on a rod in case I see a cobia or a school of bonita - never know when a black fin tuna may be swimming with the bobo's.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

animalspooker said:


> Well, from all of your help, it seems that Kings and Spanish may be my best bet. Do you guys have any tips on the best way to catch them? Live bait...artificials? Troll....jigging?


I mainly fish for fun, not so much for the cooler. I like to use crappy jigs on an ultralight rod, and catch lady fish, the occasional pompano and whiting.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

From a fellow Missourian, you'll be fine following all the advice above. Here are my personal observations from 15 years of being at the gulf from St. Joe to Ft. Morgan.

1. Yaks in the surf are fun provided you don't launch in big seas.
2. Tie you stuff to the boat
3. Sun Screen and lots of it, long pants and sleaves, big stupid looking hat. July in FL is brutal...and don't tell me it gets hot in MO. It does, but not like FL hot/sun
4. Launching is easier than landing...hop off on the sand bars and walk the yak in
5. Gulf side seems appealing...check out lagoons and sounds...they can be just as much if not more fun in my opinion.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Consider the sound as an alternative if the surf is raging.

Fish the grass beds and dropoffs with small artificial suspending twitch baits and soft plastics under a jig head. Bring a couple of gold spoons too.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. Keep it coming!!


Can I fish the sounds/lagoons with my saltwater shoreline license, or do I need an additional license? 


I don't guess any of you experts would be up for a yak fishing excursion any time between July 14th and the 20th, around the Miramar Beach area? We'd love to tag along. Heck, why don't you all come? We can make a MASS YAK ATTACK on them fishies!!! You all have been working way too hard, and I think you need a day off.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

7 day Florida salt water covers you for both gulf and sound side.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

If only wifey-poo would allow 7 days of kayaking. 1, maybe 2 would be much more like it!


----------



## MLyttle (Oct 18, 2016)

I make about one trip a year down to the gulf to kayak fish. I'm certainly no expert, but I've learned a few things over the years - 1) Trolling lures may work for some, but it can be a lot of work - especially if nothing is biting. Live bait has been a lot easier and more effective for me. 2) Sabiki rigs with about a 2 ounce pyramid weight work well for catching bait (assuming bait is around). 3) Make a couple of DIY PVC bait tubes to keep live bait while you're fishing - at least one for each kayak. They're cheap to make (and easy to lose) 4) Drift live bait with a circle hook and a treble hook stinger. 5) Fluorocarbon is great for leaders, but you'll want to bring wire for leaders too - a lot of toothy fish will cut right through the fluorocarbon. 6) I've had good luck just past the second sand bar. 7) If it looks rough, then it's probably too rough. Early morning has always been best for me.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks MLyttle. I was a bit concerned myself with doing a lot of trolling. Seems like a LOT of work. I have sabiki rigs and plan on using them, also have all the parts to make live bait keepers. So how do you fish your live bait if you don't troll it. I understand your rig, but how do you fish it? Thanks for any/all help.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

You can even drift with frozen cigar minnows, its very effective. It sounds like fishing in the gulf is well within your reach. As for surf and weather, I use the website magic seaweed and want surf under 3 feet and winds no more than 10-12 mph. 
I second someone who said getting it out is easier than coming through the surf. Exit your yak and swim it in through the last set of breakers.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks SaltLines. But I'm unclear on what you mean by drift. Do you just cast it out away from your yak and let it drift with you? Do you put any weight on it? I need "Yak Fishing for Dummies...." kind of answers. Thanks again.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, you just have a dead cigar minnow on a hook (with or without a duster rig) and let the wind/current pull you. NO weight needed. Think of combining it with trolling: Launch, get past the second sand bar, either catch bait or put a frozen cigar minnow on, troll around a bit with the bait a good ways behind you, then just stop and drift (if there is much wind you want the bait upwind of you so your line doesn't go slack as you drift towards your bait). Its pretty relaxing and you can pull your yaks up beside each other and hang out while you drift. 
For king and spanish mackerel you want 30-40 lb wire leader. The standard is a stinger rig, so that a hook for the minnows mouth and a hook trailing behind near the minnows tail. Lots of people put "dusters" on them. Its just a spinner bait skirt, but they seem to work well. A sabiki rig is how you can catch live bait. Thats really the only specialized gear you will need. Everything else can be handled with things like spoons, ratl traps etc. 
All the local tackle shops can get you set up, they sell pre rigged kingfish rigs and frozen cigar minnows.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Very much appreciated good sir! I thought of tying my own rigs, but I may just buy them when I get down there. Any reason not to throw a spoon or rattle trap while I'm drifting?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

great to throw either of those. If you dont have luck past the second sand bar you can troll or cast a spoon between the first and second sand bar and catch lots of lady fish. They are like little tarpon and lots of fun, but jumpers.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

animalspooker said:


> Thanks for the great advice everyone. Keep it coming!!
> 
> 
> Can I fish the sounds/lagoons with my saltwater shoreline license, or do I need an additional license?
> ...


If you're fishing from a kayak, you need a full saltwater license. The shoreline license is only for FL residents, fishing from shore, not from any kind of boat. The saltwater license will cover both the sound and the Gulf.


----------



## MLyttle (Oct 18, 2016)

I've had most success simply drifting a live bait on a hook - no weight. Let the live bait do all the work. You can paddle / troll with live bait, but it doesn't seem to help much. 



I use spinning gear - so either loosen the drag or use a reel with a baitrunner feature while drifting. You'll definitely know when a fish makes a run. Just remember to tighten down the drag when it's time. 



I also agree that launching is easier that coming back in. It seems counterintuitive which side to paddle when riding a wave in. I usually "practice" further out on a wave or two before I commit.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm putting together some mackerel rigs. Since I'll be drifting and the bait won't be moving too fast, should I use a monofilament leader or 7 wire? I've heard the mono disappears better with the slower motion, but I also hear I can expect more cutoffs. Maybe just the wire between the hooks? What do you guys recommend? And I'm using a #4 treble for the drop, but what size on top and should I use a treble or a circle? Will have duster as well if I can find em.


----------



## cnote (Jun 6, 2011)

I come down two to three times a year.We are actually here now. This is the first time in years I haven't brought my kayaks. I brought inflatable SUPS instead which I think may just replace my yaks for good. But more to your point- . 

I've gotten to where I just target kings when launching from the beach. That limits the amount of stuff you need. I've had the most success getting out before sunrise. I troll a frozen cigar minnow on a duster rig. Trolling a crystal minnow has worked too. Drag it through popping bait schools if you can find them. Half Hitch sales a 1# box of good quality cigar minnows for $5. Sometimes the bite doesn't really heat up until after 7a. Live bait off a sabiki works great, but I'm usually too lazy to mess with it. 

My duster rig is wire. I troll the crystal minnow with 30lb fluoro. Seems to work fine. 

The water can be pretty rough this time of year, such as it is today. It's not usually dangerous rough (for an adult), but it's just not that fun. 

If you're in Miramar Beach, there's an easy launch in the Bay at Legion Point. Reds and Specs are scattered in both directions. I usually troll a spoon until I get a hit. Then I stop and start throwing the spoon or a popping cork. Live shrimp works great, but it is a hassle to get. I use Gulp shrimp and catch maybe half what I do on live shrimp. I get skunked a lot, but it is an easy trip. Sandestin is about a 30 minute paddle. They have live shrimp at the marina.


----------

